# Spirit Halloween 2014 Fright Squad Theme Predictions



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Here is a list of all 2014 themes and their props:
1. Church Ruins:
-Untimely Death Statue
-AtmosFEAR FX
-Witch of Stolen Souls
-Jumping Cat
-Pop-Up Werewolf
-Helga Toadgutter w/ Tombstone
-Pop-Up Grave Zombie
-Pumpkin Nester
-Lunging Pumpkin
-Lil' Nester
-The Harvester
-Corn Stalker

2. Haunted Attic:
-Roaming Antique Doll
-Haunted Lamp
-Ghost Writing Book
-Coat Rack Monster
-Electrocuted Maniac
-Evil Scientist
-Peek-A-Boo Penny
-Broken Spine Girl
-Lunging Lily
-Possessed Wall Hanger

3. Last Chance Gas:
-Limb Eating Zombie Boy
-Berzerker Zombie
-Zombie Swing Girl
-Jumping Dog
-Tire Swing Zombie Boy
-Zombie Toilet
-Barnyard Butcher
-See-Thru Sindy
-Lunging Zombie
-All Zombie Babies

I know many of you have been talking about this already on the Gemmy 2014 Predictions thread, but I felt it was a different enough topic that it should have its own thread. Today Spirit has added most of their new for 2014 props to their website, so now is the perfect time to start it. Here is the link you can find all of their new props: http://www.spirithalloween.com/decorations_featured_new-for-2014/

So here are my predictions from what I've seen so far, including the props I think will be in each theme: 
1. A Haunted Garden/Farm (This I am almost certain about). This would include:
-Pumpkin Nester
-Lil' Nester
-Witch of Stolen Souls
-Lunging Pumpkin
-Barnyard Butcher
-Pop Up Grave Zombie
-Helga Toad Gutter with Tombstone
-Pop-Up Werewolf
-Jumping Skull with Tombstone
-Untimely Death Statue
-Tire Swing Zombie Boy (Either in garden or daycare, what do you think?)

2. A Zombie Daycare/Playroom (Not as sure about this one, but there are a lot of baby/children zombie props this year) including:
-Limb Eating Zombie Boy
-Lunging Girl
-Peek-a-Boo Penny
-Lil Walker Zombie Baby
-Ratachewy Zombie Baby
-Doug and Phil DeGrave Zombie Baby
-Double Trouble Zombie Baby
-Roaming Antique Doll
-Possessed Baby
-Undead Granny

3. A Hotel or Prison including:
-Electrocuted Man with Box
-Broken Spine Girl
-Possessed Wall Girl
-Evil Scientist
-Animated Zombie
-Zombie Toilet
-Coat Rack Monster
-See-Thru Sindy
-Death Row
-High Voltage

...And I think that covers everything shown so far. Is there anything anyone thinks may be different? These are just mine, so I'd love to know more of your predictions too.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Update: According to Vincent77, one of the themes is supposed to be a big haunted house, including a "Statue lady" (Probably Untimely Death Statue), and some zombies.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover (Jul 7, 2013)

I think farm, penitentary ,haunted house


----------



## Vincent77 (Jul 14, 2014)

I agree with pretty much everything


----------



## Vincent77 (Jul 14, 2014)

Someone on youtube said they looked in there spirit and saw corn husks


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Gemmy witch lover said:


> I think farm, penitentary ,haunted house


Hmm, the penitentiary is definitely a possibility too. There are lots of possibilities for this year's props.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Vincent77 said:


> Someone on youtube said they looked in there spirit and saw corn husks


That would make sense for the farm/garden theme. Maybe we are correct on that one.


----------



## Vincent77 (Jul 14, 2014)

Yea I think we are but I'm asking on Instagram and they keep it a secret


----------



## Gemmy witch lover (Jul 7, 2013)

vincent77 said:


> yea i think we are but i'm asking on instagram and they keep it a secret


demand for it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vincent77 (Jul 14, 2014)

This was in a video of spirit!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Vincent77 said:


> View attachment 206470
> 
> 
> This was in a video of spirit!


Whoa, is that railing part of a display?? That looks really amazing if it is. I wonder if it's still made of cardboard like most of their other displays, or if they started using more wood and plastic. I can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Vincent77 said:


> View attachment 206470
> 
> 
> This was in a video of spirit!



I wonder if Spirit has the budget this year to build very large displays in their stores this year. It would be really cool to see some quality, realistic displays in our shops.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> I wonder if Spirit has the budget this year to build very large displays in their stores this year. It would be really cool to see some quality, realistic displays in our shops.


That is definitely a possibility, maybe they will have one big Haunted House display that you can actually walk in and interact with this year, unlike previous years where the most you could walk in was a tunnel or between two cardboard displays. If they end up doing this, that would be a very memorable display.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover (Jul 7, 2013)

I hope my stores displays don't sell cuz i get them free if they dont


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Update: Ok, so we know from Spirit's recent video that one of their themes is a Ruins, consisting of the Untimely Death Statue, Witch of Stolen Souls, Pumpkin Nester, Lil' Nester, Lunging Pumpkin, Helga Toadgutter, Pop-Up Grave Zombie, Atmosfear FX, and the Harvester? This definitely does not show all their new props for this year, so some of our other predictions could still be right.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover (Jul 7, 2013)

I saw the corn stalker beside the harvester.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Gemmy witch lover said:


> I saw the corn stalker beside the harvester.


The Corn Stalker isn't listed as online only anymore, so this is a possibility. I just wonder why scarecrows would be hanging out around an abandoned church.


----------



## propstar7 (Jul 16, 2011)

Penumbra said:


> The Corn Stalker isn't listed as online only anymore, so this is a possibility. I just wonder why scarecrows would be hanging out around an abandoned church.


I think the farm or barn might be a separate theme-harvester, cornstalker, barnyard butcher, the zombie farm animals...


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Tough to see fully, but this is a bit of a peek


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> The Corn Stalker isn't listed as online only anymore, so this is a possibility. I just wonder why scarecrows would be hanging out around an abandoned church.


Wow, you're right, he isn't online only anymore. The fact that they took the time to change that really says something, especially seeing that the Angel of Death and Spell Speaking Witch are still online only. Weird how they have him but not the Undead Granny, though.


----------



## Vincent77 (Jul 14, 2014)

A guy on Instagram told me there was an attic, ruins which we saw and one other. I'm guessing it is a farm or something?


----------



## Vincent77 (Jul 14, 2014)

Another person on youtube, TheHorrifyingHaunters posted a video of a pic of a gas station theme! It had barnyard butcher, animated zombie, and a lot of zombies


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Vincent77 said:


> Another person on youtube, TheHorrifyingHaunters posted a video of a pic of a gas station theme! It had barnyard butcher, animated zombie, and a lot of zombies


I just saw that video too! Now that also looks like an amazing theme. So far the ideas for this year seem pretty unique. For those who have not seen it here is a link to the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsjQXxbCWfU


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

From what I can see from that picture, there is the Limb Eating Zombie Boy, Zombie Swing Girl, Jumping Cat, Tire Swing Boy, Barnyard Butcher, See-Thru Sindy, the Lurching Zombie, the Zombie Toilet, and a few Zombie Babies. Can anyone see anything else?


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Not anymore- video pulled.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Shockwave199 said:


> Not anymore- video pulled.


It's gone? Well, good thing I got a screenshot from it then :


----------



## Vincent77 (Jul 14, 2014)

The attic theme


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Wow, that looks like a cool theme. I didn't really expect the Evil Scientist and Electrocuted Maniac to be in that scene, but they do go well together. We still have not seen where Broken Spine Girl, Possessed Wall Hanger, and Lunging Lily are, although I really expected them to be in this theme.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover (Jul 7, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> Wow, that looks like a cool theme. I didn't really expect the Evil Scientist and Electrocuted Maniac to be in that scene, but they do go well together. We still have not seen where Broken Spine Girl, Possessed Wall Hanger, and Lunging Lily are, although I really expected them to be in this theme.


Maybe they are behind it where we can't see them.


----------



## behemothman08 (Aug 13, 2014)

So if I'm not mistaken, the Church Ruins are going where the Clown Train was, The Attic will replace the Haunted Mansion, and the Asylum will be replaced by the Gas Station


----------



## Gemmy witch lover (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah pretty much but there maybe something like lawn scares on the side.


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah.. That sounds right to me.


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

behemothman08 said:


> So if I'm not mistaken, the Church Ruins are going where the Clown Train was, The Attic will replace the Haunted Mansion, and the Asylum will be replaced by the Gas Station


 That sounds right, to me.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Thanks to the recent videos by William Power's Channel on YouTube, the main post has been updated to reflect all 2014 Spirit Halloween themes and the props in them. I also noticed in the videos that there are new box designs.  Here is the link to the video if anyone has not seen it yet, it's sometimes hard to focus on things since he is moving around so much, but at least it's something: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zolBkJBciwg


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

It's tough to notice anything but a dizzy headache I have now!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

That is exactly how I feel!

It's frustrating when the first Spirit videos out are filmed in the hands of an overly excited child who doesn't care that much about the actual video.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Shockwave199 said:


> Tough to see fully, but this is a bit of a peek


I've watched this Spirit video several times now, and always at 0:14 when I'm focusing on the ghost, I get freaked out by the moving statue lifting its head!! Hahahaha.

That video the kid made is kinda adorable what with his commentary here and there. Glad to see young kids so into Halloween! But yes, maybe he could take a brief course on cinematography


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

oh... I'm gonna hurl. I watched his Spirit tour last year and almost hurled on that one too. I swore I'd never watch another one of his videos, yet here I am. Someone please take away his camera! Maybe we could do a group buy and get him some instruction on how to take video without waving the camera around like a Polaroid picture.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, my interest in the broken-spine girl has dropped like a rock thanks to that video. Really deceptive video editing on the preview for that one


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Ooooooooo~the anticipation is KILLING me!!! Hopefully, we are not disappointed when
we see all of these props in person.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

When I get into my local Spirit I'll do a good video. I did one last year and it's on my channel. Hopefully my Spirit opens early again this year!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Shockwave199 said:


> When I get into my local Spirit I'll do a good video. I did one last year and it's on my channel. Hopefully my Spirit opens early again this year!


Hopefully it will open soon, I'd like to see some of the displays with the camera staying in one place.  My store doesn't open until the 28th.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Spirit Halloween sighting in Webster, Texas at the Point Nasa shopping center!


----------

